# Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?



## Sandra1976 (4. Juni 2012)

Hallo,
hat jetzt irgendwie nicht wirklich was mit dem Anfangsthema zu tun. Sollte man denn einen Koiteich generell abdecken im Winter oder nur wenn er weniger als 2 Meter Tiefe hat?
Wir haben bis jetzt unseren nicht abgedeckt (unser Teich ist ca. 2,10 tief) und die Kois haben bis jetzt keinen Schaden genommen.
LG Sandra


----------



## Lucy79 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Sandra

unser Teich ist 2 meter tief und wird nicht abgedeckt...  hier würde auch alles an ABdeckung wegfliegen

LG Susanne


----------



## Sandra1976 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Frage zum  Goldfisch*

Hallo Susanne!
Ok, das beruhigt mich. Da ich immer dachte bei dieser Tiefe kann eigentlich nichts passieren. 
Eisfreihalter haben wir auch immer am laufen (Freie Fläche dann ca. 1-2 qm). Hab von unserem Koizüchter gehört, dass dieses Jahr bei dem späten Wintereinbruch viele Koihalter ohne Abdeckung und Heizung z.T. ihren kompletten Koibestand verloren hätten. Das hat mich schon schockiert. Allerdings kann ich nichts über die Teichanlagen sagen, wo dies vorgekommen ist. 
Ich hab mir da auch schon gedanken gemacht. Aber das macht mich jetzt doch ein wenig ruhiger.
Dankeschön!
LG Sandra


----------



## Christine (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Moin,

weil das wirklich nichts mit dem Ursprungsthema zu tun hatte, hat es jetzt seinen eigenen Thread.


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo Sandra
Durch die Abdeckung meines Koipools hatte ich die letzten Jahre kein Eis auf dem Becken und durch die Isolierung konnte ich die "NICHT FÜTTER ZEIT" um Wochen verkürzen und ich denke das ist der wirkliche Vorteil für die Koi .
Längere fütterung, stärkere Fische, weniger Schwächung im Frühjahr 
Gruss Patrick


----------



## Perby (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo Patrick K,

wie deckst du deinen Teich ab? Ich hatte an die PE-Bälle gedacht. Die sind einfach zu handhaben, aber leider recht teuer. Riesige, sperrige Lattenkonstruktionen mit Folie ist mir leider zu aufwändig.


----------



## Zacky (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hi Perby...

...ich habe meinen Koiteich auch mit den PE-Bällen abgedeckt und war bis dato immer zufrieden. Im kommenden Winter würde ich aber gerne noch zusätzlich Noppenfolie auf die Bälle legen, da die Bälle zwar gut dämmen wenn Schnee drauf liegt, aber ist dieser weg und es ist einfach nur s**kalt und windig, friert der Bereich zwischen den Bällen und der Teich bildet dennoch eine dicke Eisdecke. Aber um die Eisdecke kommst du bei den Bällen eh' nicht drum rum. Ich hatte die letzten beiden Winter nur mit den Bällen abgedeckt und keinerlei Verluste... und das zählt doch!


----------



## Patrick K (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo Michael
hab mal einen älteren Beitrag ausgegraben 

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/368159/2

Die Platten (40 er Styrodur) sind etwa 3cm über dem Wasserspiegel und von der Unterseite mit V2a Schrauben und grossen V2a Scheiben befestigt.

Es macht ja nichts, wenn die Platten über das Teichufer stehen, einfach Konstruktion, zerlegbar, dadurch einfach zu Lagern und wieder verwendbar


----------



## Moonlight (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Mein Teich ist seit 2Wintern mit 1,6cm Doppelstegplatten abgedeckt.
Unterkonstruktion aus Holz, ähnlich einem Carport.

Die Abdeckung war zwar schweineteuer ... aber die Investition hat sich gelohnt. Kein Eis auf dem Teich und selbst bei langen Wintern moderate Temperaturen und das Wichtigste mit ... ich kann durchfüttern.
Meine Kois haben keine Hungerphasen, gehen demzufolge bestens Konditioniert in den Frühling.

Mandy


----------



## MaFF (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo,

mein Teich ist auch komplett abgedeckt. Hab von Solarmodulen nur das Glas und die Rahmen zusammen gebaut. Hält den Teich bis -10 Grad komplett frei.

Gruß


----------



## Joerg (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo,
ich hatte die letzten beiden Winter mit Styrodurplatten abgedeckt.
Die lassen sich ohne Unterkonstruktion sehr einfach auf die Oberfläche legen.
In der Übergangszeit kommen die auch schon mal tagsüber ab und Nachts dann wieder drauf.

Die Randbereiche und Filter werden im strengen Winter dann mit Noppenfolie abgedeckt.

Der Zeitraum wo man die Koi sehen und füttern kann ist dadurch deutlich länger und die Kosten minimal.
Es hatte sonst ein paar Wochen gedauert bis die Eisschicht geschlomzen war.


----------



## Sandra1976 (4. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo, erst mal Danke für den eigenen Thread!!
Ich habe meine Kois von einem Züchter, der diese im Winter aus den Verkaufsbecken in Naturteiche entlässt. Er füttert sie in der Winterzeit nicht und fischt sie im Frühjahr zum verkaufen ab. Ich habe dort alle Kois gekauft und sie entwickeln sich wirklich gut. Zu meinem letzten Geburtstag 2011 bekam ich einen "echten" Japankoi geschenkt (Kölle Zoo)  Leider hat er den Winter trotz dieser Wassertiefe und Eisfreihalter und vorheriger guter Fütterung nicht überstanden Alle anderen anderen Kois sind putzmunter und richtig groß geworden, auch wenn es nur gering wertige Kois sind. Uns gefallen die Racker. 
Ich trau mich nicht wirklich mehr einen echten teuren Koi einzusetzen, da ich nicht will das mein Mann dem armen Kerl den Rest geben muss. Die Lieben sollen es ja gut haben bei uns
Danke für den Thread 
Lg Sandra


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Sandra,
Japan Koi können von einem Züchter kommen, der die ständig mit Antibiotika behandelt oder aus einer Region kommen, die nicht so harte Winter hat oder ...
Meist ist es die Vorbereitung auf den Winter, in der er sich das Fettpolster anfressen sollte.

Die Teichabdeckung kann die lange Phase des Hungerns deutlich verkürzen.
Es gibt bei den Koi verschiedene Arten, einige sind echte Weicheier.


----------



## Sandra1976 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo Jörg,
danke für deine netten Worte.
Es ist halt schade, egal ob teurer Koi oder billiger aus dem Naturteich, ein lebendes Tier auf dem Rücken schwimmen zu sehen und du weißt es ist einfach vorbei.
Ich persönlich hätte mir nie im Kölle Zoo einen Koi gekauft. Die sitzen da zu hundert in einem Becken mit 500 Liter Wasser. Das finde ich echt sch......:evil So was möchte ich auch nicht unterstützen....
Wie gesagt die anderen sind putzmunter und haben echt enorm an Größe und Gewicht zugelegt  
Es geht mir einfach nur dadrum, den schönen Fischis gerecht zu werden
Lg Sandra


----------



## Moonlight (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hey Sandra,

wie wäre es denn mit Eigenzucht?
Meine 4 Babys haben ihren 1. Winter hinter sich und sind alles andere als Weicheier 
So weit ich weiß schwimmt in meinem Teich nur 1 echter Japankoi ... und der ist weder schön noch robust. Miss Piggi hat ständig mit ihren seitlichen Doits-Schuppen Probleme. Aktuell hat sie sich schon wieder eine rausgezerrt (schwamm im Wasser) :evil
So langsam hab ich da auch die __ Nase voll, muß sie alleine mit klar kommen. Solange sich nix entzündet ist das ja okay.
Die Euros oder eigenen Nachzuchten sind da viel Robuster ...

Mandy


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Sandra,
Japan Koi können empfindlicher sein, müssen es aber nicht. 
Kölle Zoo ist ein großer Händler, wenn du damit Probleme hattest, lass es mich wissen.
Kenne einen der Koi Einkäufer dort und der sollte sich damit auskennen.

Ich habe auch schon welche selber großgezogen. Die Selektion kam dabei etwas zu kurz aber sie sind ordentlich gewachsen.  
Nach 12 Monaten hatten einige schon über 40cm.

Den Koi die Phase der Enthaltsamkeit zu verkürzen ist schon sehr sinnvoll.
Hatte das früher auch nicht gemacht aber ein paar Styrodurplatten kosten wenig und den Koi hilft es.


----------



## Sandra1976 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hey Mandy,
danke für dein Posting.
Mir liegt nichts an einem "echten" oder "getunten" Koi. Unsere hübschen gefallen uns, egal ob sie in ein Koimuster passen oder nicht. Aus unserer Erfahrung ist es wohl eher so, dass die robusteren Koi Nachkommen in Naturteichen einer leichteren Pflege bedürfen wie die "edlere" Sorte. Die Sache ist nur, ich habe mich wohl in einen Butterflykoi verliebt :? und den würde ich gerne noch in unseren Bestand einbringen. Hab aber jetzt wieder bedenken......das er den Winter schafft ohne Heizung und Abdeckung..... Das will ich nicht! Kauf keinen schönen Schatz für den evtl. eisigen Tod. 
Bin da echt am überlegen,,,
Lg Sandra


----------



## Sandra1976 (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo Jörg,
danke für deine Antwort.
Der damals geschenkte Koi (ein Kawasaki 10 cm lang) war wirklich super fit( geschenkt bekam ich ihn als die Teichanlage 6 Monate lief) hat sich super entwickelt. Gefressen, gewachsen, war unterwegs, alles unverdächtig. Dann kamen die 2 Wochen Sibirien im Februar dieses Jahr..
Die hielt er auch aus, aber als das Eis zu schmilzen begann, kurz vor dem Frühjahr, da sah ich den Koi, den Bauch nach oben im Teich schwimmen.
Ich kam leider nicht an ihn ran, da der Teich an dieser Stelle noch dick zugefroren war.
 2 Tage später, konnte mein Mann ihn nur noch von seinem absehbaren Ende erlösen
Die anderen Kois waren da völlig unbeschadet rausgekommen. Pumpe lief, Eisfreihalter, deswegen trau ich mitch nicht.....
Lg Sandra


----------



## Joerg (5. Juni 2012)

*AW: Koiteich im Winter generell abdecken?*

Hallo Sandra,
da er nur 10cm groß war, ist das eine natürliche Auslese auch wenn es hart klingt.
Einige der ganz kleinen können sich nicht die nötigen Reserven anfressen, damit es für den ganzen Winter reicht. 

Eine gute Vorbereitung auf die kalte Zeit ist wichtig. Sie sollten das passende Futter bekommen.
Die Abdeckung verringert die Länge der Hungerperiode und das hilft beim Überwintern.

Die Butterfly sind etwas empfindlicher aber wenn du sie früh genug einsetzt, die schon etwas größer sind oder mit Unterstützung sollte das sicher funktionieren.


----------

